# Good size group for pandas



## corykid225 (Oct 23, 2006)

right now i have 3 they stick together but id like more what is a good size group?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Depends on what size your tank is and what the other residents are.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2006)

Definitely depends on the tanks size, but assuming you have a big enough tank, a group of atleast 6 is best for Panda cories. 8 would be a better number and if you have the space, 10 would be awesome. The more the better with Pandas, so I'd say get atleast 3 more.


----------



## corykid225 (Oct 23, 2006)

ok i will get between 3 or 5 more it is a 15 gallon. residents are 3 24 karat gold mollies.


----------



## corykid225 (Oct 23, 2006)

does this sound ok?


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Sounds good.
What kinda substrate you have?


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

Any chance you can exchange the kuhli loach for more pandas? They like groups and I don't think you have room for a big group of pandas and a group of loaches. Could you maybe exchange the loach and get more later on if you have a bigger tank.

I think 3-5 more would be fine in that tank...definitely consider exchanging the Kuhli though.


----------



## corykid225 (Oct 23, 2006)

ok well i just gave him to a freind a while ago casue the freind liked him so much better than i did. i have a smooth river stone substrate.


----------



## corykid225 (Oct 23, 2006)

Well as you can see now fom my signature i got a total of six do oyu think this is fine? They follow each other everywhere lol, no privacy for them unless they somehow slip away from the herd and rest a while.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2006)

I think 6 is great. Your avatar picture is awesome!


----------

